# steering wheel wraps



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

anyone know of a good place to find steering wheel wraps for larger early b1 wheels. i just want a black perforated leather lace on style wrap


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

I'd try hot rod specialists.


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Personal favorite has long been Wheelskins. Always top quality & fit, and they'll even ship you an extra needle & length of lacing n/c, if you tell them you're going to do a 'baseball' stitch (worth the extra effort IMHO). They've got their "EuroPerf" series in a variety of colors & that's what's going on the wheel of my '80 wagon, probably to match the oem dark brown & saddle interior colors. *http://www.wheelskins.com/europerf_wheelskin.php* Will probably see what they can do for a dark brown shift knob/boot combo also, once I work out the final iteration of short shift linkage.

Tried a bunch of those cheapie perforated vinyl/foam type covers on several l of my cars/trucks/VW buses, and they all got gummy & scuzzy in our summer weather (February through November!). If you're in a cooler area, maybe that's not a problem, IDK.


J.R.
SoCal


----------

